# Fat guy on a little bike



## UtahBloke (Aug 3, 2011)

First off Hello and I hope some of you get the title of the thread. I am new to the forum. I have been lurking for the past few days because of my research on purchasing a bike. I finally made an account and got my 5th post so I can make a thread! Yay!

I am 6'1" 300 lbs and have a bit more torso than leg. I'm a retired college, American Football player. I am looking for a good commuter bike that can take me to a train station 3 miles away from my house and a good workout bike to do some miles on it a few times a week. So, basically i'm looking for a bike that can help with both. I have no idea where to start, what to do, how to do. I am somewhat embarrassed/intimidated to head into my LBS and ask a few question because i'm just pretty sure they will say you need to head to the LMFS  (local metal fab shop) and have them weld together a pure hardened steel frame because those are your only options. So I would like to go into the shop a little prepared. That is where you all can help me out with. Please steer me in the right direction. Which bike caters to the large person and taller person and such. Thanks again.

I have been looking at:
Raleigh Misceo 2.0
Raleigh Cadent (any)
Specialized Sirrus

My budget is around 700.

Thank you guys so much for the help.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

First, some general info...

In your price range and given your intended uses, your weight isn't going to be a consideration in frame selection. The only time it would be is if you were looking at high bling carbon fiber/ steel framesets. Aluminum (hybrid) framesets will easily accommodate your weight. 

More of a concern and something to discuss with the LBS's, are wheelsets. 32h spoke counts (and preferably 36) coupled with robust rims are what you'll want to look for, but (again) the OE wheelsets on the bikes you're focusing on should accommodate your weight.

JMO, but I don't think the Misceo is your best choice. It's 80% MTB and the disc brakes along with the suspension fork just aren't needed on the road. Even if you decide to go off road to (packed dirt/ gravel) trails, hybrids with fixed forks and canti brakes will serve you well.

Next step would be to visit some LBS's and check out the Cadent and Sirrus. The Giant Rapid and Jamis Coda Sport may also be of interest, but there are others.
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/rapid.3/7298/44052/

http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/thebikes/street/coda/11_codasport.html

After being sized/ fitted to the bikes, test rides (out on the road and for some duration) will hopefully give you some idea of what fits and feels best.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

I would concur with PJ352 in that you should steer clear of bikes with a front suspension fork for road riding. My first bike about 7 years ago (since my teenage years anyway) had a front suspension. I thought I wanted that for a smoother ride. What I found out was that a lot of my effort on the road, particularly going uphill, went into the suspension instead of getting me up the hill. 

If all of your riding will be on paved roads, go for a road bike. You can get some with flat bars if you prefer.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

I also agree with the other guys that alloy and steel tubular frames will accommodate your size, and that wheels with 32 spokes minimum would be most important.

If you truly want something for a workout it would help to know how long, far, fast, and what terrain you expect to ride.

I would indeed steer clear of the front fork bikes. Commuter and "townie" bikes typically have low-end forks that will mostly just rob you of power. I would also avoid the suspension seat posts. As they bob they change your effective seat height and therefore leg extension when pedaling. This could actually lead to knee pain if you road enough with it bobbing, so avoid them altogether.

There are a lot of good bikes to choose from in your price range. Something like this Gary Fisher "fitness bike" is billed as exactly what you are looking for:

Monona - Trek Bicycle

This Trek bike is a single-speed, but don't discount steel. It can provide a more comfortable ride.

Gritty - Trek Bicycle

Trek has a big selection of bikes in your price range:

FX - Bike models - Trek Bicycle


----------



## UtahBloke (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi guys! Thanks for all the input, as far as my fitness rides probably no more than 10 miles. I commute 2 4 miles round trip to work.

Today I rode the Raleigh Cadent ft2 and it was really nice, it felt comfortable. It turns out I am a Large fit on a bike. I also rode the Giant rapid 3 and liked it alot, the giant seemed a bit bulkier and heavier, but definitely sturdy. The raleigh felt very good, it felt nimble and it was light. The shop also had me try a Bianchi camaleonte due and I absolutely loved it, i was a little more bent forward and wasn't upright, but the bianchi shifted great and was so smooth, but I don't know if me being bent forward a touch more will effect my back. 
I am still in the hunt, but I really loved the bianchi and raleigh so far. So keep the reccomendations coming, i am test riding on my spare time.

thanks guys


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

UtahBloke said:


> Hi guys! Thanks for all the input, as far as my fitness rides probably no more than 10 miles. I commute 2 4 miles round trip to work.
> 
> Today I rode the Raleigh Cadent ft2 and it was really nice, it felt comfortable. It turns out I am a Large fit on a bike. I also rode the Giant rapid 3 and liked it alot, the giant seemed a bit bulkier and heavier, but definitely sturdy. The raleigh felt very good, it felt nimble and it was light. The shop also had me try a Bianchi camaleonte due and I absolutely loved it, i was a little more bent forward and wasn't upright, but the bianchi shifted great and was so smooth, but I don't know if me being bent forward a touch more will effect my back.
> I am still in the hunt, but I really loved the bianchi and raleigh so far. So keep the reccomendations coming, i am test riding on my spare time.
> ...


Considering that you're not planning on venturing further than 10 miles, I think hybrids are a good choice.

Regarding the Bianchi and the slightly forward riding position, although it runs counter to what many might think, pivoting forward actually lessens the weight on the lower back, because you're shifting it forward slightly. That's not to say you want to exceed your reach requirements, but as long as you stay within them, my advice is to consider the Bianchi a viable option. 

Separate from the reach issue, a plus is that the bike has an adjustable stem, so you could experiment with that to find your preferred saddle to bar (drop) position. 

As far as recommendations, I'll reiterate that I think the Specialized Sirrus and Jamis Coda Sport are worth a look.


----------



## UtahBloke (Aug 3, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Considering that you're not planning on venturing further than 10 miles, I think hybrids are a good choice.
> 
> Regarding the Bianchi and the slightly forward riding position, although it runs counter to what many might think, pivoting forward actually lessens the weight on the lower back, because you're shifting it forward slightly. That's not to say you want to exceed your reach requirements, but as long as you stay within them, my advice is to consider the Bianchi a viable option.
> 
> ...


PJ352, thanks for all the info. I have been quite busy running around test riding your suggestions.  thanks for that by the way. I am going to test ride the sirrus and jamis today. I looked at the sirrus the other day and it just didn't look as good as the other road bikes in the price range. I know its not about looks, but thats what caught my attention first. Today I will give it a good test ride along with the jamis. Thanks for the info.


----------



## UtahBloke (Aug 3, 2011)

Alrighty guys!!! I got my bike! Thanks for all the helpful posts. I was at the bike shop and tried out the Jamis Allegro 1 and absolutely loved it, i picked it up for 450 usd plus about 100 dollars in extras. I will post pics soon.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

UtahBloke said:


> Alrighty guys!!! I got my bike! Thanks for all the helpful posts. I was at the bike shop and tried out the Jamis Allegro 1 and absolutely loved it, i picked it up for 450 usd plus about 100 dollars in extras. I will post pics soon.


Congrats on the new bike!! With some differences in specs, the Allegro is essentially an aluminum version of the Coda, so if it fit well and you liked riding it, I think you made a fine choice.

Looking forward to seeing some pics and if you haven't already done so, pls invest in a helmet.


----------



## UtahBloke (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi guys, just an update on my bike. I brought my bike home the other day. I felt something wrong with the stem/ or handle bars like they were loose. when i would turn the bike it would skew from dead center. So I took it into the shop, and the guy said "that bike is waay to big for you" i had a 21" or 54cm. So i was scared! It felt a bit big riding it, but i digress. Ended up someone crashed the bike on a test ride that day i bought it, and they got it mixed up with the others that were in the shop. So they are ordering me a new one, in the right size 19" or 48cm, but upgrading me to the Allegro 2! how nice of them! Anyway, even though I will have to wait a few more days for my new bike to ship and another day for them to put it together. I am so excited, but I missing a real ride on my new bike. anyway thanks for listening, whoever ever it is that might be.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

UtahBloke said:


> Hi guys, just an update on my bike. I brought my bike home the other day. I felt something wrong with the stem/ or handle bars like they were loose. when i would turn the bike it would skew from dead center. So I took it into the shop, and the guy said "that bike is waay to big for you" i had a 21" or 54cm. So i was scared! It felt a bit big riding it, but i digress. Ended up someone crashed the bike on a test ride that day i bought it, and they got it mixed up with the others that were in the shop. So they are ordering me a new one, in the right size 19" or 48cm, but upgrading me to the Allegro 2! how nice of them! Anyway, even though I will have to wait a few more days for my new bike to ship and another day for them to put it together. I am so excited, but I missing a real ride on my new bike. anyway thanks for listening, whoever ever it is that might be.


That's one strange scenario, but all's well that ends well (as they say). 

Glad you didn't have any mishaps with the bike and you had the foresight to bring the bike back to the shop. Good customer relations on the LBS's part to move you up to the Allegro 2, but you deserved it, IMHO. 

Still wanna see pics, though.


----------



## PWDonT (Aug 9, 2011)

*Fat Guy experience*

I was a 300 # fat guy and got a Giant Option years ago. As the weight dropped I tricked it out as much as I could to go further distances. Now looking at a road bike - down to 235.

Yoru getting good advice from the gang on brands. All I know is buy somethign that makes you feel good so you want to get it on it.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Very odd, but glad the LBS made it right. They are obviously interested in your return business.


----------



## UtahBloke (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks guys, you have made it all easy for me to step into the store and ask questions.

As far as the whole situation, I told my father in law about the problem and gave him the story of what happened. He thought it was odd too, he is an avid cyclist and this is the store he shops. It is a tiny store and they have a lot of regulars, says my father in law. The only explanation we could come up with is that, the bike was already in the system to be sent back because of the malfunction. When I bought the bike the shop helper had to write down the serial number on a piece of paper because the computer wasn't accepting the serial at the moment. My father in law said that the malfunction was a major one and if i was going down a hill and the stem slipped from the frame and forks, I would be thrown from the bike easily. So i'm assuming this is what the shop realized and gave me a quick call back to have the bike returned. They were so helpful in the whole process, they admitted the fault and tried to make it right and I believe they did make it right. They discounted the whole difference of the Allegro 2 bike. I think becuase the day I purchased i spent about 120usd, then the day after I went in and spent about another 250 on accessories. Helmet, cateye and such. Anyway, I am alive and I have a pretty decent LBS in town. Pics soon to come, should be here by friday!


----------



## bigdlv (Jul 7, 2011)

Im a big short guy, 5'6" 265 lbs and love to ride. I find that transitioning from a mtb to a roadbike my belly interferes with the more prone positioning of the road bike. It's taking some getting used to but love how much faster the roadbike is. I find that since I can spin faster but I am having issues with my endurance and am having to build up my confidence on the bike along wihth my stamina.:idea::mad2:


----------



## Lionvista (Mar 4, 2012)

*Endurance*



> I am having issues with my endurance and am having to build up my confidence on the bike along wihth my stamina.



I just bought my "first" bike yesterday and I definitely have to research how to build up my endurance GRADUALLY. I am 215# and 5'11. I feel out of shape partly because I work on my feet but that isn't really helping my aerobic health.

For now I will just go real short and slow so I don't burn out or get hurt or overly sore.

I got a slightly used Bianchi Cameleonte.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

UtahBloke said:


> First off Hello and I hope some of you get the title of the thread.


Tom Vernon?

Picture of Tom on his bike here


----------



## projectfreedom (Mar 10, 2012)

well, getting on a bike is definitely a good step to eliminating the "fat guy" part!
Also, I agree with PJ, do take a look at hybrids.
HAve you looked at the company daymaks offerings from Toronto?


----------



## Sixjours (Feb 24, 2012)

I ride several jamis bikes, great product for the money, my hybrid is a Citizen3 . Good luck!


----------



## bigdlv (Jul 7, 2011)

Got my weight down from 258 to 215. The smaller circumference of my waist makes riding my road bike much more enjoyable. New lower profile handlebars and a stem with a +7 angle also help. Only been riding in my trainer till today. Towed the grandkids with my mt bike for 8 miles. Felt great! 5 more weeks till the Tour de Summerlin!


----------



## JapanDave (Mar 11, 2012)

I have been on a hybrid for a few years, where was my head. I finally woke up and never looked back.


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 12, 2012)

my parents both have a Specialized Sirrus and love them. they are great bike for losing weight. the frame is lightweight and durable and you can really get going without the super skinny tires. They are also very well balanced for the price. The geometry puts the weight in all the right places.

I can't say i can vouch for the others but the Sirrus is a good bike, that i do know


----------

